# Abstand zwischen zwei Punkten



## philippd (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo,


Ich habe nun ein paar Tutorials durch und möchte selbst etwas herumprobieren.
Jedoch bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen und komme mal wieder so garnicht weiter:

Ich habe ein Objekt Seite. Dieses Objekt besteht aus zwei Objekten vom Typ Punkt. Jeder Punkt hat die Attribute X und Y (Integer- Werte). Diese können mit den Methoden getX und getY ausgelesen werden.

Ich möchte nun die Länge der Seite bestimmen... Dies sollte ja mit dem Satz des Pythagoras kein Ding sein (http://www.learn-line.nrw.de/angebote/selma/foyer/projekte/koelnproj1/lsngen/los7-2.htm)....


Nun habe ich versucht es so in Java auszudrücken....


```
double l = Math.sqrt(Math.pow((double)this.punkt1.getX() - (double)this.punkt0.getX(),2) + Math.pow((double)this.punkt1.getY() - (double)this.punkt0.getY(),2));
```

Leider erhalte ich als Abstand 0, obwohl...
punkt0.X = 0
punkt0.Y = 0
punkt1.X = 1
punkt1.Y = 0
...ist.

Das korrekte Ergebnis währe demzufolge eigentlich 1.

Woran kann das liegen? Habe ich die Math- Methoden falsch angewendet? 


Danke
Philipp


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mai 2007)

was für ein phänomenal falscher Ansatz,

glaubst du, bei Airbus wird ein Flugzeug von der kleinsten Schraube bis zur Füllung der Scheibenwischeranlage komplett zusammengesetzt und sich dann gewundert,
warum es nicht fliegt?

macht es nicht viel eher Sinn, erstmal das Triebwerk für sich alleine zu testen?

----------

deine Codezeile ist ein reiner Albtraum,

mach doch erstmal 

double abstandX = this.punkt1.getX() -this.punkt0.getX();

gib den Wert aus und überprüfe ihn mit dem was du per Hand berechnest,
wenn da schon ein Fehler auftritt ist die Fehlersuche viel viel leichter,

dann noch abstandY berechnen,
dann die Summe,
und wenn die stimmt, dann gerne die Wurzel daraus


----------



## Roar (30. Mai 2007)

@slater: irgendwie sagst du das i jedem thread oder? :roll:
@frage: dein code ist richtig, auch wenn du dir die casts sparen kannst, also sind deine punkte nicht so initialisiert wie angegeben


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mai 2007)

na wenn du es schon verinnerlichst hast, dann wenigstens einer
(wenn auch ein falscher)


----------



## philippd (30. Mai 2007)

hi,


Danke euch beiden!
Und SlaterB hat natürlich recht  Habe es mal von vorne bis hinten mit Ausgaben durchgeprüft und letztendlich festgestellt, dass es an einem Fehler in der Konstruktormethode von meiner Seitenklasse lag.


Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend
Philipp


----------

